# Not again mom



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Bailey went to her groomers today and got all dolled up. She was not to happy with me. She seems to think she never needs to be groomed..:HistericalSmiley:

These are the pictures of her giving me attitude!! I kept calling her name to get a good picture and she just gave me half a turn and gave me that look :w00t:. The look of mommy stop it already!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Priceless!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub::biggrin:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooo.. She is too cute!! I LIKE the attitude and so does Laurel!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - that first shot of Bailey is absolutely adorable. :wub::wub: She looks like such a little girl...really kind of like a skin child would look all dressed up in ribbons for her first day of school. :tender: Now what I really think she's waiting for is for you to teach her how to drive. She's checking out the side view mirror. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Becky - that first shot of Bailey is absolutely adorable. :wub::wub: She looks like such a little girl...really kind of like a skin child would look all dressed up in ribbons for her first day of school. :tender: Now what I really think she's waiting for is for you to teach her how to drive. She's checking out the side view mirror. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL she sure does look like a skin child. She acts like a skin child 
No wonder she was checking out the mirror :w00t:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so adorable.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Love the attitude look and pigtails!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh yes, I definitely recognize "THE LOOK". LOL Baiely -- you really are a little cutie pie. You need to pose pretty for your Mommy.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Perfect...and love the piggy tails!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yep, she's trying to tell you something LOL


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess she doesn't know how adorable she looks :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is just precious:wub:. Love the pig tails:wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

hehehe Looks like she is giving you teenager attitude!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Awww she looks gorgeous! So pretty! She does have the look...why would she want to give you a good photo when you forced her to the groomers! Haha. Good thing she doesn't realize how amazing the first one looks!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was just thinking - you don't have a siggie. I think you have to make that first one your siggie.:wub::wub: We could then see it every time you post


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I was just thinking - you don't have a siggie. I think you have to make that first one your siggie.:wub::wub: We could then see it every time you post


I love that ideal  Now if I can just figure out how to make the pic my siggie??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub: I love her new doo. how cute......


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the look! I also love Bailey's pigtails!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my, that is so cute it's ridiculous!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh those pictures are priceless! I LOVE them! Little Bailey-girl has a tude-- and the pictures capture that so well. Wonderful pics!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I love the look! I also love Bailey's pigtails!


Marj I love the pigtails to but I wish our groomer used better quality bows!! I need to order some from you and let the groomer use the ones I order from you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwwh too ADORABLE :wub:


----------



## Dipsey (Jan 25, 2012)

She looks beautiful !


----------

